# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR RF SOURCE AM 60WATT ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## steven30gr

*RF Source * *PM62FDC*
*TRANSMITTING – RECEIVING SYSTEMS*


*60 Watt P.E.P. AM Band*
*Power Amplifier Pallet*
*Designed for AM Broadcast radio* 
*transmitters this Linear Amplifier* 
*incorporates economic technology * 
*and MOS-FET device to enhance* 
*ruggedness and reliability.*

*o**0.50 – 2.00 MHz* *( see text )*
*o**Input / Output : 50 Ohm*
*o**Pout : 60 Watt* 
*o**Class AB  80mA Idq*
*o**Efficiency : 75% typical**Dim. : 125 mm X 40 mm X 25 mm    L x W x H*
*o**On board Low-Pass Filter* *( 3 POLE )*
*o**On board protection circuits* *( OVER POWER - SWR - OVER HEAT - OVER CURRENT )*
*o**On board directional coupler* *( FORWARD AND REFLECTED SIGNAL OUTPUTS )*


*ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS (Device Flange T = 70 °C)*
 Vdd
 Drain Supply Voltage
 32
 Vdc

 Idd
 Drain Supply Current
 5.0
 Amp.

 SWR
 Load Mismatch (all phase angles, Tc=40°C, Id=3A)
 >10:1 see text


 Temp.
 *Max Storage Temperature Range*
 110 Degrees
 C




*ELECTRICAL SPECIFICATIONS ( Base Plate T. = 45 °C, 50Ω loaded, Vdd = 28 V, 60 W )*
 *Characteristics*
 Min
 Typ.
 Max

 *Frequency  ( KHz )*
 *500*

 *2000*

 *Output   Power  ( Watts )*
 * 60*



 *Input   Power  ( mWatts )*

 *100*


 *Power   Gain  ( db )*

 *27*


 *Current** Drain**  ( Amp. )*

 *3.3* 


 *Efficiency  ( % )*

 *75*


 *Input VSWR*
 *1.2 : 1*

 *1.6 : 1*





*PM62FDC it's an RF Power Amplifier designed for Medium Wave Broadcast Radio* 
*Band transmitters. PM62FDCs output power is 60 Watt at 50 Ohm load.* 
*This PA amplifies the input RF signal typically by* *27dB, it operates at 28V / 3.30A* 
*power supply. The operating class is AB and the quiet current is 80mA.* 
*It is mounted on an aluminium pallet 5 mm thickness and there are on-board* 
*three pole low pass filter, directional coupler, protections circuits. It is completely* 
*protected against any Load mismatch hi VSWR, over power output, RF input over* 
*drive, over heating, over current consumption. The Amplifier, consists of one* 
*amplifying stage with active component a MOS - FET. Input - output resistance* 
*is 50 Ohm achieved by wide band transformers.* *There is also on board a 6 pin* 
*IDC connector which is used to be connected with PLL Exciter Board SDH203M* 
*or any other device interface*





*CN1 connector pin usage*

*1 )        +12Vdc OUT max 1A ( to Exciter DC power input )*
*2 )        GND*
*3 )        +28Vdc / 140μA for VPA measurement* 
*4 )        Temperature signal out for heatsink temp. measurement*
*5 )        Forward signal out from directional coupler*
*6 )        Reflected signal out from directional coupler*

  Σχετικά με αυτό το linear γινετε το εξής:ενω συνδέω πολύμετρο μεταξύ linear και τροφοδοτικού για την ρύθμιση των 80ma quiet current για το τρανζίστορ δεν έχει καμμία ανταπόκριση!όταν το συνδέω δε με τον πομπό 100mw πάνω κάτω 0 έξοδο!κάποια στιγμή μου έδειξε 4 watt έξοδο αλλά έκτοτε τίποτα!αλλάζοντας το τρανζίστορ το οποίο είναι το irf640n πάλι καμιά αντίδραση.στο pin που λέει για το pa measurment 20v εγω έχω ένδειξη 12v.καμιά βοήθεια κανής?η άν κάποιος που σίγουρα υπάρχη το έχη δουλέψη το εν λόγω και συμπεριφορά?υπόψιν κάποια στιγμη μου έκανε πτώση τάσης το τροφοδοτικό το οποίο δεν παρέχη εξ ολοκλήρου το απαιτούμενο ρευμα αλλά και δοκιμή με κάποιο άλλο μεγαλύτερο τίποτα!στην πτώση τάσης πήρα και τα 4 watt.

----------


## tzitzikas

μήπως κάπου κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα η πλακέτα του λίνεαρ και αν έχει σταθεροποιητή το τροφοδοτικό (π.χ το lm338k) τότε λειτουργεί η προστασία του σταθεροποιητή που εχει εσωτερικά ο σταθεροποιητής και για αυτο σου κατεβαζει την τάση στα 12βολτ? ένα παρόμιο πρόβλημα είχα σε αυτοσχέδιο λινεαρ ΑΜ με 2 irf640 που το τροφοδοτούσα με ενα  lm338k. Όταν είχε καεί το ενα μοσφετ ο σταθεροποιητής έδειχνε τάση στο πολύμετρο 12βολτ. (υπόψιν στο source των μοσφετ εχω απο μια αντισταση 0,1Ω ως προσ την γη για να ματσαρουν μεταξυ τους καλυτερα τα 2 μοσφετ. Για αυτο και δεν ηταν πληρες βραχυκύκλωμα).
Αποσύνδεσε την τροφοδοσία απο την πλακέτα και μέτρησε την ταση του τροφοδοτικού αν είναι η κανονική. Αν ειναι η κανονική, μετά ψάξε για πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα σου. Αποσύνδεσε το μοσφετ και ελενξε κυριως το drain με το source μηπως βραχυκυκλωνουν, καθως και το gate με το drain μετα και το gate με το source. Αφου εχεις αποσυνδεδεμενο το μοσφετ τοτε τσεκαρε και αν εχεις τα 20βολτ εχει που πρεπει αφου εχεις συνδεσει την τροφοδοσια.
τα πόδια του irf640n δες τα εδω http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ld/IRF640N.pdf

μονο 1 irf640n εχει? Γιατι μου φαινεται δύσκολο να βγάλει 15βατ (60 βατ ΡΕΡ) με 1 μοσφετ μόνο.
σχεδιο εχεις να το δουμε?

επισης για ελεγχο μοσφετ φτιαξε το παρακατω απλο κύκλωμα

----------

steven30gr (24-09-11)

----------


## blueriver

Παναγιώτη (tzitzikas) βλεπω 2 mosfet εδω ,αυτο ειναι αν δεν κανω λαθος.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RF-POWER-L...-/180473673607

Πως βγαινουν αυτα τα μηχανακια βρε παιδια ? γιατι εχω μεινη δεκαετιες πισω,μιλας με ολη την Ελλαδα?,εννοειται με επιρεασμό ,οχι στο ανεπιρεαστο.Βγαζει οντως 60 watt ?

----------


## kiros

> Παναγιώτη (tzitzikas) βλεπω 2 mosfet εδω ,αυτο ειναι αν δεν κανω λαθος.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RF-POWER-L...-/180473673607
> 
> Πως βγαινουν αυτα τα μηχανακια βρε παιδια ? γιατι εχω μεινη δεκαετιες πισω,μιλας με ολη την Ελλαδα?,εννοειται με επιρεασμό ,οχι στο ανεπιρεαστο.Βγαζει οντως 60 watt ?



Το δεύτερο είναι σταθεροποιητικό. 60 Watt P.E.P.

----------


## tzitzikas

αυτα τα βατ ειναι ΡΕΡ. Δηλαδη στα μεσαία αυτα τα βατ θα τα βγάλει με διαμόρφωση. Με φερον μόνο θα είναι το 1/4 των βατ. Δηλαδη 15βατ. Νε με 2 irf640 τα βγάζει μέχρι 15βατ. 
εμεις εχουμε φτιαξει εδω στον 1431AM αυτο το μηχανημα που το εχω κανει παρουσιαση εδω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53298
ειναι ιδιοκατασκευή και περιέχει pll, μετα λινεαρ 2-10βατ με 2 irf640 και μετά λινεαρ 500βατ (2kw PEP) με 12 irfp360 mosfets.
Τα σχέδια είναι απο το www.anodos.tk
το μηχνημα ειναι πολύ σταθερο στην λειτουργία και με πολύ ωραία διαμόρφωση. καμια σχεση στη διαμορφωση με λαμπες. παλια δουλευαμε μια 4-400Α και μετα μια 813 και η διαμορφωση ειναι μερα με την νυχτα. Σε ποιότητα φτάνει τους κρατικούς.
Επίσης επειδη αυτα τα μοσφετ δεν ειναι R.F mosfets αλλα εχουν κατασκευαστει για ups, motor drivers κτλ ειναι παμφθηνα. ενα irf640  εχει καπου 1,5Ε και ενα irfp360 γύρω στα 3Ε απο το εξωτερικο που τα αγορασαμε.
Με 60βατ ΡΕΡ δε νομιζω οτι μπορεις να μιλήσεις με ολη την Ελλάδα, ειναι λιγα.

----------


## steven30gr

> μήπως κάπου κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα η πλακέτα του λίνεαρ και αν έχει σταθεροποιητή το τροφοδοτικό (π.χ το lm338k) τότε λειτουργεί η προστασία του σταθεροποιητή που εχει εσωτερικά ο σταθεροποιητής και για αυτο σου κατεβαζει την τάση στα 12βολτ? ένα παρόμιο πρόβλημα είχα σε αυτοσχέδιο λινεαρ ΑΜ με 2 irf640 που το τροφοδοτούσα με ενα  lm338k. Όταν είχε καεί το ενα μοσφετ ο σταθεροποιητής έδειχνε τάση στο πολύμετρο 12βολτ. (υπόψιν στο source των μοσφετ εχω απο μια αντισταση 0,1Ω ως προσ την γη για να ματσαρουν μεταξυ τους καλυτερα τα 2 μοσφετ. Για αυτο και δεν ηταν πληρες βραχυκύκλωμα).
> Αποσύνδεσε την τροφοδοσία απο την πλακέτα και μέτρησε την ταση του τροφοδοτικού αν είναι η κανονική. Αν ειναι η κανονική, μετά ψάξε για πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα σου. Αποσύνδεσε το μοσφετ και ελενξε κυριως το drain με το source μηπως βραχυκυκλωνουν, καθως και το gate με το drain μετα και το gate με το source. Αφου εχεις αποσυνδεδεμενο το μοσφετ τοτε τσεκαρε και αν εχεις τα 20βολτ εχει που πρεπει αφου εχεις συνδεσει την τροφοδοσια.
> τα πόδια του irf640n δες τα εδω http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ld/IRF640N.pdf
> 
> μονο 1 irf640n εχει? Γιατι μου φαινεται δύσκολο να βγάλει 15βατ (60 βατ ΡΕΡ) με 1 μοσφετ μόνο.
> σχεδιο εχεις να το δουμε?
> 
> επισης για ελεγχο μοσφετ φτιαξε το παρακατω απλο κύκλωμα



τάκη όπως πάντα κατατοπιστικός!!το τροφοδοτικό χρησιμοποιή ενα lm 317!το άλλο που έχω είναι από μηχάνημα και ειναι όπως των computer φαντάσου!σχέδιο εάν πας στο link του φίλου που βρήκε στο ebay και τίποτα παραπάνω!το ενα επίσης είναι ένας σταθεροποιητης στα 12 v!πέζει ρόλο αυτός?εγω νομίζω τον έχει για έξοδο extra για τροφοδότηση pll!το led στο δοκιμαστικό κύκλωμα τάκη είναι 9 volt?

----------


## tzitzikas

τον σταθεροποιητη μαλλον τον εχει για την ρύθμιση του BIAS του μοσφετ. Βασικα αυτος ο σταθεροποιητής δίνει την τάση στο gate του μοσφετ. 
οταν λες το τροφοδοτικο χρησιμοποιεί το lm 317 τι ενοείς? για την τροφοδοσία του λινεαρ? δε νομιζω οτι αρκει ενα 317 για αυτο το λινεαρ δεδομενου οτι επειδη λειτουργει σε τάξη ΑΒ έχει μικρή απόδοση. δηλαδη για να βγάλει 15βατ (60βατ ΡΕΡ) θα χρειάζεται κατανάλωση ίσως και πάνω απο 30βατ. Αρα το 317 θα είναι στην τσίτα αν το δουλεύεις στα 28βολτ. Το αλλο τροφοδοτικο που λες γιατι το έχεις?? 
Να καταλάβεις εμεις έχουμε ενα LM338K που τροφοδοτεί το πλλ και το λινεαρ 2-10βατ με τα 2 irf640. Αυτή την στιγμή δουλεύει σε ταση 15βολτ και το λινεαρ βγάζει οδήγηση 2βατ περίπου για το 500βατ λινεαρ (αυτο ειναι στα 300βατ τωρα). Το ρευμα που τραβάει πλλ+λινεαρ 2βατ ειναι κάπου 1,5Α. Δηάδη το λινεαρ απο αυτα τραβάει καπου 1Α. Για να βγάλει τα 2βατ τραβάει 1Α. δηλαδη καταναλώνει κάπου 15βατ για να βγάλει 2βατ!! Επειδή δουλεύει στα τάξη ΑΒ.
Και το λινεαρ 500βατ στα 300βατ που δουλευει τωρα ειναι με ταση 85βολτ στα μοσφετ και ρευμα 7Α. Δηλαδη καταναλώνει 595βατ για να βγάλει 300βατ r.f. δουλευουν σε τάξη ΑΒ για να μπορέσει να γίνει μπροστινή διαμόρφωση απο το πλλ.

Εσυ κανε αυτα που σου είπα πιο πάνω και βλέπουμε.

----------

steven30gr (24-09-11)

----------


## steven30gr

> τον σταθεροποιητη μαλλον τον εχει για την ρύθμιση του BIAS του μοσφετ. Βασικα αυτος ο σταθεροποιητής δίνει την τάση στο gate του μοσφετ. 
> οταν λες το τροφοδοτικο χρησιμοποιεί το lm 317 τι ενοείς? για την τροφοδοσία του λινεαρ? δε νομιζω οτι αρκει ενα 317 για αυτο το λινεαρ δεδομενου οτι επειδη λειτουργει σε τάξη ΑΒ έχει μικρή απόδοση. δηλαδη για να βγάλει 15βατ (60βατ ΡΕΡ) θα χρειάζεται κατανάλωση ίσως και πάνω απο 30βατ. Αρα το 317 θα είναι στην τσίτα αν το δουλεύεις στα 28βολτ. Το αλλο τροφοδοτικο που λες γιατι το έχεις?? 
> Να καταλάβεις εμεις έχουμε ενα LM338K που τροφοδοτεί το πλλ και το λινεαρ 2-10βατ με τα 2 irf640. Αυτή την στιγμή δουλεύει σε ταση 15βολτ και το λινεαρ βγάζει οδήγηση 2βατ περίπου για το 500βατ λινεαρ (αυτο ειναι στα 300βατ τωρα). Το ρευμα που τραβάει πλλ+λινεαρ 2βατ ειναι κάπου 1,5Α. Δηάδη το λινεαρ απο αυτα τραβάει καπου 1Α. Για να βγάλει τα 2βατ τραβάει 1Α. δηλαδη καταναλώνει κάπου 15βατ για να βγάλει 2βατ!! Επειδή δουλεύει στα τάξη ΑΒ.
> Και το λινεαρ 500βατ στα 300βατ που δουλευει τωρα ειναι με ταση 85βολτ στα μοσφετ και ρευμα 7Α. Δηλαδη καταναλώνει 595βατ για να βγάλει 300βατ r.f. δουλευουν σε τάξη ΑΒ για να μπορέσει να γίνει μπροστινή διαμόρφωση απο το πλλ.
> 
> Εσυ κανε αυτα που σου είπα πιο πάνω και βλέπουμε.



τάκη ο σταθεροποιητής είναι ένα 7812 σίγουρα είναι για την δουλειά που λες ποιό πάνω?εάν τα εχει παίξει αυτός παίζει ρόλο?και βεβαια θα μου πεις ναι αλλά ποιόν?το lm 317 όντως δεν ειναι αρκετό αλλά το άλλο τροφοδοτικό δίνει μέχρι 4 αμπέρ οπότε και χρησιμοποιώ τώρα αυτό!το led του κυκλώματος δοκιμαστικού mosfet δεν μου είπες αν είναι 9βολτ

----------


## blueriver

Να σαι καλα Παναγιώτη ευχαριστω γιά την διευκρίνηση ,ειδα και ωραία πραγματα στο λινκ με την δικη σου κατασκευή μπράβο ,και απο διαμορφωση αυτα τα τρανζιστορικα ουτε διαμορφωτες ,ουτε dumplex ουτε τιποτα,ουτε γρατζαρισματα ,ουτε να φευγει sideband η διαμορφωση ,με ενα προενισχυτη διαμορφώνουν.Και απο οτι ειπες τσάμπα ειναι τα irf640 και να καει δεν τρέχει τιποτα.Αρε τεχνολογία πριν 25-30 χρόνια ουτε κατά διάνοια δεν υπηρχαν τρανζιστορικα στα μεσαία.

----------


## tzitzikas

> τάκη ο σταθεροποιητής είναι ένα 7812 σίγουρα είναι για την δουλειά που λες ποιό πάνω?εάν τα εχει παίξει αυτός παίζει ρόλο?και βεβαια θα μου πεις ναι αλλά ποιόν?το lm 317 όντως δεν ειναι αρκετό αλλά το άλλο τροφοδοτικό δίνει μέχρι 4 αμπέρ οπότε και χρησιμοποιώ τώρα αυτό!το led του κυκλώματος δοκιμαστικού mosfet δεν μου είπες αν είναι 9βολτ



ο σταθεροποιητἠς στανταρ θα ειναι για αυτη την δουλειά. Η πύλη gate χρειάζεται σταθερή τάση. Εμείς έχουμε τον 7805 και στα 2 λινεαρ για αυτη την δουλεια. 
Επιπλέον το negative του σταθεροποιητή δεν το έχουμε απευθείας στην γείωση αλλα το σηνδέουμε στην γείωση μέσω μιας διόδου 1Ν4007. αυτη η δίοδος έχει τραβηχτεί με καλώδιο και το σώμα της διόδου είναι στερεομένο στην ψύκτρα που εινα τα μοσφετ. ετσι κρατάει σταθερό το ρεύμα του μοσφετ σε σχέση με τις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας των μοσφετ. δες στην φωτο την σύνδεση. γενικα το μοσφετ αν αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία αυξάνει και το ρεύμα που τραβάει, πράγμα αρνητικό. Για αυτο βάζουμε την δίοδο.
αρχικα ρυθμίζεις το ρευμα ηρεμίας των μοσφετ χωρίς r.f είσοδο στο ρευμα που λεει ο κατασκευαστης και μετά δινεις οδήγηση. Αν ξεπεράσεις αρκετά αυτο το ρεύμα τότε θα κάνει ένα τίναγμα το ρεύμα και θα καεί το μοσφετ. Ειχαμε κάψει μερικά στις δοκιμές που κάναμε, γιατι ειχε προβλημα η αρχικη σχεδιαση και κάναμε κάποιες αλλαγές στο σχέδιο στον εναν r.f μετασχηματιστή με τους φερριτες.
το led ειναι ενα κλασσικο led. η τροφοδοσια ειναι 9βολτ απο μια μπαταρια αν θες.

blueriver εμεις το δουλευουμε απο τον Νοεμβριο του 2010 . Τον ιουνιο μας εκαψε στο λινεαρ 6 απο τα 12 μοσφετ irfp360 απο πτωση κεραυνου στο ενα κτιριο που αναρτατε η κεραια. Τα αλλαξαμε . Ειχαμε παρει στοκ 30 κομματια απο αμερικη προς 3Ε το 1.
Η διαμόρφωση δεν παιζεται, σε σχεση με λαμπες.

edit: ειχα ξεχασει το σχέδιο με την δίοδο.

----------

blueriver (24-09-11), 

steven30gr (24-09-11)

----------


## steven30gr

να σαι καλά τάκη με της χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!κατασκευασα ήδη το δοκιμαστικο και έπετε συνέχεια!

----------


## steven30gr

> ο σταθεροποιητἠς στανταρ θα ειναι για αυτη την δουλειά. Η πύλη gate χρειάζεται σταθερή τάση. Εμείς έχουμε τον 7805 και στα 2 λινεαρ για αυτη την δουλεια. 
> Επιπλέον το negative του σταθεροποιητή δεν το έχουμε απευθείας στην γείωση αλλα το σηνδέουμε στην γείωση μέσω μιας διόδου 1Ν4007. αυτη η δίοδος έχει τραβηχτεί με καλώδιο και το σώμα της διόδου είναι στερεομένο στην ψύκτρα που εινα τα μοσφετ. ετσι κρατάει σταθερό το ρεύμα του μοσφετ σε σχέση με τις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας των μοσφετ. δες στην φωτο την σύνδεση. γενικα το μοσφετ αν αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία αυξάνει και το ρεύμα που τραβάει, πράγμα αρνητικό. Για αυτο βάζουμε την δίοδο.
> αρχικα ρυθμίζεις το ρευμα ηρεμίας των μοσφετ χωρίς r.f είσοδο στο ρευμα που λεει ο κατασκευαστης και μετά δινεις οδήγηση. Αν ξεπεράσεις αρκετά αυτο το ρεύμα τότε θα κάνει ένα τίναγμα το ρεύμα και θα καεί το μοσφετ. Ειχαμε κάψει μερικά στις δοκιμές που κάναμε, γιατι ειχε προβλημα η αρχικη σχεδιαση και κάναμε κάποιες αλλαγές στο σχέδιο στον εναν r.f μετασχηματιστή με τους φερριτες.
> το led ειναι ενα κλασσικο led. η τροφοδοσια ειναι 9βολτ απο μια μπαταρια αν θες.
> 
> blueriver εμεις το δουλευουμε απο τον Νοεμβριο του 2010 . Τον ιουνιο μας εκαψε στο λινεαρ 6 απο τα 12 μοσφετ irfp360 απο πτωση κεραυνου στο ενα κτιριο που αναρτατε η κεραια. Τα αλλαξαμε . Ειχαμε παρει στοκ 30 κομματια απο αμερικη προς 3Ε το 1.
> Η διαμόρφωση δεν παιζεται, σε σχεση με λαμπες.
> 
> edit: ειχα ξεχασει το σχέδιο με την δίοδο.



εάν δεν βάλω την πλαστική φλάντζα που εχει και πάει κατευθιαν στην ψυκτρα εχη πρόβλημα?

----------


## steven30gr

τάκη το δοκιμαστικό δούλεψε άψογα!δοκίμασα αυτό που άλλαξα και άναβε συνεχως (οπότε καμμένο)για επαλήθευση έβαλα για δοκιμή ένα καλό και όταν πάταγα τον διακόπτη μόνο τότε άναβε!και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ.Επίσης οι διαχειρηστές θα παρακαλούσα στα κυκλώματα να ανεβάσουν το εν λόγω tester!!!

----------


## steven30gr

> ο σταθεροποιητἠς στανταρ θα ειναι για αυτη την δουλειά. Η πύλη gate χρειάζεται σταθερή τάση. Εμείς έχουμε τον 7805 και στα 2 λινεαρ για αυτη την δουλεια. 
> Επιπλέον το negative του σταθεροποιητή δεν το έχουμε απευθείας στην γείωση αλλα το σηνδέουμε στην γείωση μέσω μιας διόδου 1Ν4007. αυτη η δίοδος έχει τραβηχτεί με καλώδιο και το σώμα της διόδου είναι στερεομένο στην ψύκτρα που εινα τα μοσφετ. ετσι κρατάει σταθερό το ρεύμα του μοσφετ σε σχέση με τις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας των μοσφετ. δες στην φωτο την σύνδεση. γενικα το μοσφετ αν αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία αυξάνει και το ρεύμα που τραβάει, πράγμα αρνητικό. Για αυτο βάζουμε την δίοδο.
> αρχικα ρυθμίζεις το ρευμα ηρεμίας των μοσφετ χωρίς r.f είσοδο στο ρευμα που λεει ο κατασκευαστης και μετά δινεις οδήγηση. Αν ξεπεράσεις αρκετά αυτο το ρεύμα τότε θα κάνει ένα τίναγμα το ρεύμα και θα καεί το μοσφετ. Ειχαμε κάψει μερικά στις δοκιμές που κάναμε, γιατι ειχε προβλημα η αρχικη σχεδιαση και κάναμε κάποιες αλλαγές στο σχέδιο στον εναν r.f μετασχηματιστή με τους φερριτες.
> το led ειναι ενα κλασσικο led. η τροφοδοσια ειναι 9βολτ απο μια μπαταρια αν θες.
> 
> blueriver εμεις το δουλευουμε απο τον Νοεμβριο του 2010 . Τον ιουνιο μας εκαψε στο λινεαρ 6 απο τα 12 μοσφετ irfp360 απο πτωση κεραυνου στο ενα κτιριο που αναρτατε η κεραια. Τα αλλαξαμε . Ειχαμε παρει στοκ 30 κομματια απο αμερικη προς 3Ε το 1.
> Η διαμόρφωση δεν παιζεται, σε σχεση με λαμπες.
> 
> edit: ειχα ξεχασει το σχέδιο με την δίοδο.



το negative του σταθεροποιητή τάκη είναι κομμένο από τον κατασκευαστη και δεν πάει πουθενά!να συνδέσω το εν λόγω κυκλωματάκι που δείχνης?

----------


## tzitzikas

> το negative του σταθεροποιητή τάκη είναι κομμένο από τον κατασκευαστη και δεν πάει πουθενά!να συνδέσω το εν λόγω κυκλωματάκι που δείχνης?



δεν ειναι λογικο να μην ειναι συνδεδεμενο το negative (το μεσαιο ποδι) του σταθεροποιητη. Μπορει ομως αν ειναι συνδεδεμενο χωρις μονωτικη μικα στην ψυκτρα να λειτουργει σωστα αν η ψυκτρα ειναι γειωμενη (με το -) διοτι το μεσαιο ποδι (negative) του σταθεροποιητη (οσον αφορα τους σταθεροποιητές της σειρας 78ΧΧ οπως ειναι ο 7812) ειναι συνδεδεμενο εσωτερικα στον σταθεροποιητη με το σωμα του που παει στην ψυκτρα. Αρα αν δεν εχει μονωτικη μικα ο σταθεροποιητης και η ψυκτρα ειναι στο - συνδεδεμενα και τοτε ειναι οκ.
Οσον αφορα το μοσφετ οπωσδηποτε θελει μονωτικη μικα (αυτο που λες εσυ φλατζα) διοτι το σωμα του ειναι ενωμενο εσωτερικα με το drain αν δεις το datasheet που σου εστειλα και αν δεν βαλεις μικα θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα, διοτι στο drain παει το + της τροφοδοσίας.
Τωρα για το κυκλωμα του τεστερ ειναι σχεδιασμενο απο το μελος FILMAN, απλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω που το ειχε ποσταρει, σε ενα θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει παλια. Ετσι το φορτωσα απο το αρχειο μου.
Μολις θα βαλεις το νεο μοσφετ θα βαλεις μονωτικη μικα και οπωσδηποτε θα περασεις την βιδα μεσα απο μονωτικη πλαστικη ροδελα, γιατι αλλιως θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα. Επισης πριν δωσεις ταση, θα τσεκαρεις το σωμα του μοσφετ (drain) μηπως ερχεται σε επαφη με την ψυκτρα, γιατι η μονωτικη μικα επειδη εχει μικρη τρυπα σε σχεση με τον μονωτικη ροδελα πιθανον κατα το βιδωμα να καταστραφει σε καποιο σημειο χωρις να το καταλαβεις και να σου βγαλει επαφη με την ψυκτρα. Αν δεν περναει η μονωτικη ροδελα μεσα απο την μικα τοτε με ενα κολλητιρι σιγα σιγα προσπαθησε να μεγαλωσεις την τρυπα της μικας αν και ειναι δυσκολο παλι, αλλα πρεπει να το κανεις, γιατι αλλιως κατα το βιδωμα η ροδελα θα σπασει την μικα και κατα πάσα πιθανοτητα θα εχεις βραχυκύκλωμα.

αν βαλεις το κυκλωματακι με την διοδο, τοτε θα πρεπει να βαλεις μικα και στον σταθεροποιητη οπωσδηποτε και να χρησιμοποιησεις το μεσαιο ποδι του σταθεροποιητη. αν το εχουν κοψει τελειως τοτε θα πρεπει να βαλεις εναν καινουργιο 7812. Αν δεν βαλεις μικα στο σταθεροποιητη ειναι σαν να μην εχεις βαλει δίοδο.

δες στην φωτο απο το λινεαρ 2-10βατ που δειχνω την μικα και την ροδελα. ετσι πρεπει να το κανεις. επισης μεταξυ μικας και ψυκτρας και σωματος μοσφετ και μικας θα πρεπει να βαλεις πριν το βιδωσεις θερμοαγωγιμη παστα σιλικονης για να εχει μικροτερη θερμικη αντισταση. Τα μοσφετ ειναι ευααισθητα στη θερμοκρασια.

παντως βλεπωντας την φωτο του λινεαρ στο ΕΒΑΥ βλεπω οτι εχει smd εξαρτηματα και αν εχει χαλάσει ή χαλάσει καποια αντισταση, πυκνωτης ειναι δυσκολο να του βαλεις χερι αν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει με smd
Επίσης μέγα λάθος θεωρώ που έχει απλό τριμερ για την ρύθμιση του Bias. Αρχικα στο 2βατ ειχαμε και εμεις απλο, και γυρόζοντας το ελάχιστα αύξανε το ρεύμα απότομα και αν σου ξέφευγε έκαιγες το μοσφετ. Για μένα αλλαξέ το με πολύστρωφο, δες τις φωτο
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/cata...entiometer.jpg
http://www.bennyinternational.com/st..._1-500x500.jpg

----------


## steven30gr

> δεν ειναι λογικο να μην ειναι συνδεδεμενο το negative (το μεσαιο ποδι) του σταθεροποιητη. Μπορει ομως αν ειναι συνδεδεμενο χωρις μονωτικη μικα στην ψυκτρα να λειτουργει σωστα αν η ψυκτρα ειναι γειωμενη (με το -) διοτι το μεσαιο ποδι (negative) του σταθεροποιητη (οσον αφορα τους σταθεροποιητές της σειρας 78ΧΧ οπως ειναι ο 7812) ειναι συνδεδεμενο εσωτερικα στον σταθεροποιητη με το σωμα του που παει στην ψυκτρα. Αρα αν δεν εχει μονωτικη μικα ο σταθεροποιητης και η ψυκτρα ειναι στο - συνδεδεμενα και τοτε ειναι οκ.
> Οσον αφορα το μοσφετ οπωσδηποτε θελει μονωτικη μικα (αυτο που λες εσυ φλατζα) διοτι το σωμα του ειναι ενωμενο εσωτερικα με το drain αν δεις το datasheet που σου εστειλα και αν δεν βαλεις μικα θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα, διοτι στο drain παει το + της τροφοδοσίας.
> Τωρα για το κυκλωμα του τεστερ ειναι σχεδιασμενο απο το μελος FILMAN, απλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω που το ειχε ποσταρει, σε ενα θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει παλια. Ετσι το φορτωσα απο το αρχειο μου.
> Μολις θα βαλεις το νεο μοσφετ θα βαλεις μονωτικη μικα και οπωσδηποτε θα περασεις την βιδα μεσα απο μονωτικη πλαστικη ροδελα, γιατι αλλιως θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα. Επισης πριν δωσεις ταση, θα τσεκαρεις το σωμα του μοσφετ (drain) μηπως ερχεται σε επαφη με την ψυκτρα, γιατι η μονωτικη μικα επειδη εχει μικρη τρυπα σε σχεση με τον μονωτικη ροδελα πιθανον κατα το βιδωμα να καταστραφει σε καποιο σημειο χωρις να το καταλαβεις και να σου βγαλει επαφη με την ψυκτρα. Αν δεν περναει η μονωτικη ροδελα μεσα απο την μικα τοτε με ενα κολλητιρι σιγα σιγα προσπαθησε να μεγαλωσεις την τρυπα της μικας αν και ειναι δυσκολο παλι, αλλα πρεπει να το κανεις, γιατι αλλιως κατα το βιδωμα η ροδελα θα σπασει την μικα και κατα πάσα πιθανοτητα θα εχεις βραχυκύκλωμα.
> 
> αν βαλεις το κυκλωματακι με την διοδο, τοτε θα πρεπει να βαλεις μικα και στον σταθεροποιητη οπωσδηποτε και να χρησιμοποιησεις το μεσαιο ποδι του σταθεροποιητη. αν το εχουν κοψει τελειως τοτε θα πρεπει να βαλεις εναν καινουργιο 7812. Αν δεν βαλεις μικα στο σταθεροποιητη ειναι σαν να μην εχεις βαλει δίοδο.
> 
> δες στην φωτο απο το λινεαρ 2-10βατ που δειχνω την μικα και την ροδελα. ετσι πρεπει να το κανεις. επισης μεταξυ μικας και ψυκτρας και σωματος μοσφετ και μικας θα πρεπει να βαλεις πριν το βιδωσεις θερμοαγωγιμη παστα σιλικονης για να εχει μικροτερη θερμικη αντισταση. Τα μοσφετ ειναι ευααισθητα στη θερμοκρασια.
> 
> ...



μονωτική μίκα δεν εχει το 7812 αλλά συνδέετε πάνω στην ψυκτρα κατευθείαν.Ξεκόλλησα το mosfet και το δοκίμασα και είναι εντάξει!τώρα να το δοκιμάσω χωρίς είσοδο και dummy η και χωρίς dummy χωρις τίποτα?

----------


## tzitzikas

αφου δεν εχει μικα αρα για αυτο εχει κοψει το μεσαιο ποδι του σταθεροποιητη. αρα η ψυκτρα ειναι στο ― τσεκαρε το με το πολυμετρο
αν τα εκανες ολα οκ, τοτε 
1) τσεκαρε την εισοδο της τροφοδοσιας του λινεαρ χωρις να ειναι συνδεδεμενο το τροφοδοτικο, αν εχει κανα βραχυκυκλωμα.
2) τσεκαρε το σωμα του μοσφετ με την ψυκτρα μηπως και χαλασε η μικα κατα το βιδωμα. αν βλεπεις βραχυκυκλωμα με το πολυ μετρο τοτε αλλαξε ξανα την μικα.
3) Αρχικα γυρίζεις το τριμερ στο 0. Δηλαδη το γυριζεις στην θεση οπου με το πολυμετρο θα μετρας 0 Ω αντισταση μεταξυ του μεσαιου ποδιου του τριμερ και του - (γείωση) της πλακετας. Σε αυτη την θεση δεν παει καθολου ταση στο gate του μοσφετ. Αν τοιχον το βαλεις στην αλλη θεση (ενοω στο τερμα) μαλλον θα καψεις το μοσφετ.  Αρα προσοχη (μεταξυ μεσαιου ποδιου του τριμερ και - της πλακετας να εχεις 0Ω στο πολυμετρο) 
4) Συνδέεις σε σειρα με το +της τροφοδοσιας το πολύμετρο ως αμπερόμετρο στα 200mA σκάλα. 
5) χωρις φορτιο και εισοδο rf απο το πλλ δινεις ταση στο λινεαρ (ξεκινα με 12 βολτ ταση αν μπορεις να την ρυθμισεις) και παρα πολυ αργα (γιατι δεν εχεις πολυστροφο τριμερ) γυριζεις το τριμερ μεχρι το αμπερομετρο να δειξει τα mA που πρεπει ως ρευμα ηρεμιας (αυτα που λεει η rfsource) . Θα πρεπει το αμπερομετρο να μετρα μονο το ρευμα που παει στην πλακετα του λινεαρ και οχι μαζι και του πλλ αν χρησιμοποιεις το ιδιο τροφοδοτικο.
[* για το δικο μας λινεαρ με τα 2 irf460 το ρευμα αφτο και για τα 2 φετ πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στα 300mA]. Βεβαια εσυ ακολουθα αυτα που λεει η rfsource ως ρευμα ηρεμιας.
6) κλεισε την τροφοδοσια, δωσε οδηγηση (ξεκινα με χαμηλη οδηγηση στην αρχη , χαμηλοτερη απο οσο πρεπει αν ειναι δυνατο) και δωσε ταση. μετα σιγα σιγα μπορεις να αυξησεις την οδήγηση μεχρι εκει που πρεπει, αλλα και την ταση τροφοδοσιας. Προσοχη: πριν αναιβασεις ταση βγαζεις την οδηγηση και ξαναρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας με την νεα ταση που θες να δωσεις. μετα δινεις παλι οδηγηση

----------

steven30gr (24-09-11)

----------


## amiga

Γιατί δεν τηλεφωνείς στον κατασκευαστή του;;;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Γιατί δεν τηλεφωνείς στον κατασκευαστή του;;;



μεσω τηλεφωνου δεν νομιζω να βγαλει ακρη εύκολα. Ασε που αν δεν πεδευτει ο ιδιος και αν χρειαστει να κάψει μερικά μοσφετ δεν θα μαθει και οποτε εχει προβλημα δεν θα βρισκει ευκολα την λυση. Ενω αν ασχοληθει με την κατασκευη, θα μαθει πως λειτουργει και οταν εχει καποιο προβλημα θα το διορθωνει ευκολα.
Για παράδειγμα στο λινεαρ 2 βατ που φτιαξαμε δεν μπορουσαμε να βγαλουμε πανω απο 2βατ και οταν βγαζαμε 2βατ χαλαγε η διαμορφωση. Στους πειραματισμους καψαμε και καποια φετ. Μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες αλλαξα τις σπειρες του δευτερευοντος σε εναν μ/σ rf με φερριτη που εδινε οδηγηση στα 2 φετ. Τις διπλασιασα αλλάζοντας το λογο μετασχηματισμου. Μετα και εβγαλε πολλα βατ, και σταθεροποιηθηκε η λειτουργια του και εστρωσε ωραια η διαμορφωση.

----------


## steven30gr

> Γιατί δεν τηλεφωνείς στον κατασκευαστή του;;;



καλύτερα να μην σου πω για τον ελληνάρα κατασκευαστή άστο υπάρχη ιστορία!!!Τάκη ήδη υπάρχουν spare mosfet χαχαχαχ για κάψιμο!θα ακολουθήσω τα βήματα που λές και βλέπουμε αν και δεν νομίζω να είναι κάποια από αυτά αλλά και πάλι βλέπουμε!

----------


## steven30gr

> αφου δεν εχει μικα αρα για αυτο εχει κοψει το μεσαιο ποδι του σταθεροποιητη. αρα η ψυκτρα ειναι στο ― τσεκαρε το με το πολυμετρο
> αν τα εκανες ολα οκ, τοτε 
> 1) τσεκαρε την εισοδο της τροφοδοσιας του λινεαρ χωρις να ειναι συνδεδεμενο το τροφοδοτικο, αν εχει κανα βραχυκυκλωμα.
> 2) τσεκαρε το σωμα του μοσφετ με την ψυκτρα μηπως και χαλασε η μικα κατα το βιδωμα. αν βλεπεις βραχυκυκλωμα με το πολυ μετρο τοτε αλλαξε ξανα την μικα.
> 3) Αρχικα γυρίζεις το τριμερ στο 0. Δηλαδη το γυριζεις στην θεση οπου με το πολυμετρο θα μετρας 0 Ω αντισταση μεταξυ του μεσαιου ποδιου του τριμερ και του - (γείωση) της πλακετας. Σε αυτη την θεση δεν παει καθολου ταση στο gate του μοσφετ. Αν τοιχον το βαλεις στην αλλη θεση (ενοω στο τερμα) μαλλον θα καψεις το μοσφετ.  Αρα προσοχη (μεταξυ μεσαιου ποδιου του τριμερ και - της πλακετας να εχεις 0Ω στο πολυμετρο) 
> 4) Συνδέεις σε σειρα με το +της τροφοδοσιας το πολύμετρο ως αμπερόμετρο στα 200mA σκάλα. 
> 5) χωρις φορτιο και εισοδο rf απο το πλλ δινεις ταση στο λινεαρ (ξεκινα με 12 βολτ ταση αν μπορεις να την ρυθμισεις) και παρα πολυ αργα (γιατι δεν εχεις πολυστροφο τριμερ) γυριζεις το τριμερ μεχρι το αμπερομετρο να δειξει τα mA που πρεπει ως ρευμα ηρεμιας (αυτα που λεει η rfsource) . Θα πρεπει το αμπερομετρο να μετρα μονο το ρευμα που παει στην πλακετα του λινεαρ και οχι μαζι και του πλλ αν χρησιμοποιεις το ιδιο τροφοδοτικο.
> [* για το δικο μας λινεαρ με τα 2 irf460 το ρευμα αφτο και για τα 2 φετ πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στα 300mA]. Βεβαια εσυ ακολουθα αυτα που λεει η rfsource ως ρευμα ηρεμιας.
> 6) κλεισε την τροφοδοσια, δωσε οδηγηση (ξεκινα με χαμηλη οδηγηση στην αρχη , χαμηλοτερη απο οσο πρεπει αν ειναι δυνατο) και δωσε ταση. μετα σιγα σιγα μπορεις να αυξησεις την οδήγηση μεχρι εκει που πρεπει, αλλα και την ταση τροφοδοσιας. Προσοχη: πριν αναιβασεις ταση βγαζεις την οδηγηση και ξαναρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας με την νεα ταση που θες να δωσεις. μετα δινεις παλι οδηγηση



Τάκη ακολουθησα όλα τα βηματα ενα προς ένα αλλά τελικά όπως σου είπα δεν  βρήκα κάτι!συμπεριφέρετε σαν να μην δουλευη καθόλου,ψυκτρα τίποτα από  θερμοκρασία,ρεύμα κανονικά 80 ma μέχρι την τάση των 28 volt αλλά  τίποτα.Δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι φταίει και εξοργίζομε!

----------


## kiros

> καλύτερα να μην σου πω για τον ελληνάρα κατασκευαστή άστο υπάρχη ιστορία!



Βλέπω όμως στο ebay ότι έχει καλή βαθμολογία.

----------


## steven30gr

> Βλέπω όμως στο ebay ότι έχει καλή βαθμολογία.



οταν πούλησε ενα στην ελλάδα άρπαξε ενα negative και αυτό και πολύ σωστά δεν παρείχε τεχνικές πληροφοριες για το linear θα μου πεις βεβαια ότι φοβάτε μην του κλεψουν την πατέντα αλλά έλεος πια αυτη η μυστικοπάθεια στην ελλάδα να μην βοηθάμε η να παρεχουμε πληροφορίες ακόμα και σε έναν που δεν ξέρει!!Δηλαδή ο τάκης ο tzitzikas γιατι βοήθησε όσο βοήθησε?με της εξηγησεις ,το σχεδιάκη και άλλες πληροφορίες?όχι δεν περιμένω ετοιματζίδικα αλλά επιτέλους πρέπει να σταματηση το φαινόμενο της κουβέρτας επιτέλους και α μη τι άλλο από τους μεγαλύτερους που λένε ότι η νεα γενιά ασχολείται μονο με το facebook και computer!ε ναι και βεβαια θα στραφει εκει την στιγμη που δεν βοηθανε αλλά ούτε και οι τιμές στην ελλάδα,όσο αρπάξουμε από τον δίπλα και την πάρτη μας!φτάνη πια!λοιπόν πολύ το φιλοσόφισα τώρα στο προκείμενο ειναι ότι συνεχίζετε η βλάβη άλλαξα και το 7812 αλλά πέτσα!τώρα φοβάμε και το pll την έξοδο άντε να δούμε!

----------


## tzitzikas

καλημέρα. μήπως το πλλ σου εχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν βγάζει την οδήγηση που πρέπει? γιατι το λινεαρ αφου σου τραβαει ρευμα ηρεμιας δειχνει να λειτουργει (τουλάχιστον το στάδιο εξόδυ με το μοσφετ). Πριν το μοσφετ το λινεαρ εχει καποιο άλλο τρανζιστορ σαν στάδιο?
Η το πλλ εχει προβλημα ή το λινεαρ πριν το μοσφετ μάλλον. Γεφυρα έχεις να ελένξεις την ισχυ του πλλ?

----------


## kiros

> Γεφυρα έχεις να ελένξεις την ισχυ του πλλ?



Το PLL του rfsource έχεις; Αν ναί, από διαμόρφωση πως είναι. Γιατί ένα βίντεο που είχα δεί ήταν πολύ χάλια. Μουντή και βραχνή.

----------


## steven30gr

> καλημέρα. μήπως το πλλ σου εχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν βγάζει την οδήγηση που πρέπει? γιατι το λινεαρ αφου σου τραβαει ρευμα ηρεμιας δειχνει να λειτουργει (τουλάχιστον το στάδιο εξόδυ με το μοσφετ). Πριν το μοσφετ το λινεαρ εχει καποιο άλλο τρανζιστορ σαν στάδιο?
> Η το πλλ εχει προβλημα ή το λινεαρ πριν το μοσφετ μάλλον. Γεφυρα έχεις να ελένξεις την ισχυ του πλλ?



παναγιώτη καλημέρα!το pll βγάζη μέχρι 100mw τωρα δεν έχω γέφυρα για να πάρω αυτη την μέτρηση αν και η πρώτη κλίμακα αρχίζη απο 0-15 watt η γέφυρα ειναι η DAIWA CN-101L εάν αυτό σε βοηθάει στην αρχή πριν τα κάνει αυτά τα σχέδια όταν το πρωτοέβαλα όπως σου είπα μου έκανε πτώση τάση και μάλλον γιατί δεν σηκωνε το τροφοδοτικό και πήρα μια ένδειξη γυρω στα 4 watt έκτοτε πέτσα τώρα λογικά μόνο τo pll πιστεύω ότι θα κουνούσε λίγο την βελόνα!το pll παναγιώτη είναι αυτό http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spitfire-K...item2a13b8e618

----------


## steven30gr

ναι αυτό αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιό λές!για γράψε το link από το video!

----------


## tzitzikas

πρεπει να μετρησεις το πλλ σου την εξοδο του. Γιατι το οτι τραβαει ρευμα ηρεμιας το λινεαρ δειχνει οτι πιθανον δεν εχει προβλημα. Μπορει και να εχει ομως. Αρα πρεπει να δεις το πλλ και αν βγαζει ισχυ το πλλ μετα βλεπεις το λινεαρ ξανα. Δεν μου ειπες το λινεαρ εχει πριν το μοσφετ αλλο σταδιο?
Πανω σε δοκιμες σου χαλασε η ετσι ξαφνικα μικα μερα δε δουλευε καλα. επισης τις δοκιμες σου πρεπει να τις κανεις με τροφοδοτικο που μπορει να δωσει ρευμα, οχι το 317 γιατι αν ζητας ρευμα πολυ τοτε μπορει να ενεργει προστασια.

----------

steven30gr (25-09-11)

----------


## steven30gr

> πρεπει να μετρησεις το πλλ σου την εξοδο του. Γιατι το οτι τραβαει ρευμα ηρεμιας το λινεαρ δειχνει οτι πιθανον δεν εχει προβλημα. Μπορει και να εχει ομως. Αρα πρεπει να δεις το πλλ και αν βγαζει ισχυ το πλλ μετα βλεπεις το λινεαρ ξανα. Δεν μου ειπες το λινεαρ εχει πριν το μοσφετ αλλο σταδιο?
> Πανω σε δοκιμες σου χαλασε η ετσι ξαφνικα μικα μερα δε δουλευε καλα. επισης τις δοκιμες σου πρεπει να τις κανεις με τροφοδοτικο που μπορει να δωσει ρευμα, οχι το 317 γιατι αν ζητας ρευμα πολυ τοτε μπορει να ενεργει προστασια.



τάκη ότι και να σου πω για το linear εάν έχη άλλο στάδιο θα σου πω μαλακία!εάν προσέξης στο ebay της φωτό και το σχέδιο πιστεύω να βγάλης κάτι επίσηςεάν παρατηρησης στην φωτό έχει και ένα trimmerάκι στον καφέ πυκνωτή πολύ ψιλό,δεν ξερω τι ρόλο βαράει αυτό!το λίνεαρ ταξίδεψε από αμερκή από έναν έλληνα που βρίσκετε εκεί αλλά απύβδησε με την έννοια ότι δεν ήξερε τον χειρισμο και φαντάσου όταν το παρέλαβα εγώ εδώ είταν σε ένα κουτάκι και η ψύκτρα κολλημένη πάνω οπότε άστο αυτό όταν το πήρα επίσης το δοκίμασα κατευθείαν εφόσον μπήκε ψύκτρα μεγάλη και όπως σου είπα έκανε αυτά τα βυθίσματα τάσης,πήρα τα 4 watt όταν ανέβαζα το trimmer έκοβε ανέβαζε ότν το χαμήλωνα και μετά τίποτα!

----------


## steven30gr

IMG_1032.jpgIMG_1033.jpg


και φωτό για διευκόλυνση!

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν φαινεται να εχει αλλο rf σταδιο. δυστυχως με τα smd ειναι και δυσκολο να κανεις αλλαγες.
το πλλ που εδειξες τι λεει? εχει καλη διαμορφωση?
τα 100mw που βγαζει το πλλ σου ειναι rms ή ΡΕΡ. γιατι αν ειναι ΡΕΡ δεν φτανουν να οδηγησουν το λινεαρ.
*Power Input to RF Amplifier: 100mw (US Mode) to comply to FCC Part 15 rules  
*δεν το ξεκαθαριζει

----------


## steven30gr

> δεν φαινεται να εχει αλλο rf σταδιο. δυστυχως με τα smd ειναι και δυσκολο να κανεις αλλαγες.
> το πλλ που εδειξες τι λεει? εχει καλη διαμορφωση?
> τα 100mw που βγαζει το πλλ σου ειναι rms ή ΡΕΡ. γιατι αν ειναι ΡΕΡ δεν φτανουν να οδηγησουν το λινεαρ.
> *Power Input to RF Amplifier: 100mw (US Mode) to comply to FCC Part 15 rules  
> *δεν το ξεκαθαριζει



τάκη όχι δεν ξέρω εάν όντως τα βγάζη!τώρα σε δοκιμές που ξανακάνω  συνέχεια χωρίς γέφυρα και φορτίο αλλά κανονική έξοδο σε δέκτη κοντα που  έχω και μετράει σήμα σε dbm όταν είμαι μόνο με το pll και συνδεμένο το  linear αλλά off λέει 33 και όταν πατάω on  70+ δεν ξερω άν λέει κάτι και  η ψυκτρα μετά από πολύ ώρα λειτουργίας έχει μια α θερμοκρασία.Τωρα στης  φωτο δεν ξέρω εάν παρατήρησες το μεταλλικό τριμμεράκι κάτω από τον καφέ  πυκνωτή!επίσης εάν έχεις κανένα σχεδιάκι για πλλ σε τόσα mw η και  παραπάνω να ρυθμιζετε!

----------


## steven30gr

μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες κόλλα ξεκόλλα κατάφερε κάποια στιγμη να κάνει 2 3 peak και βύθισμα και στο τέλος αφού άλλαξα ξανά mosfet μιας και κάηκε το τρίμμερ άλλαξε μπήκε πολύστροφο όπως ειπε ο τάκης πλέον δεν μου δείχνη ούτε ρεύμα bias αλλά ένα τεράστιο 0!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

το πολυστροφο για να παρει μπρος το ρευμα του ΒΙΑs θα πρεπει να το γυρισεις πολλες φορες. Αρχιζε να το γυριζεις συνεχεια και βλεπεις. Εχει παρα παρα πολλες στροφες.
Βεβαια στην αρχη θα το ρυθμισεις ωστε το μεσαιο ποδι με την γειωση να εχει 0 Ω.

----------


## steven30gr

τάκη τίποτα ρε φίλε πλέον ειλικρινά έχω ταλαιπωρηθη δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω τα smd δεν βοηθάνε για αναγνώριση αλλά και μέτρηση τι να ππω ρε γαμώτο έχω απελπιστή!!!

----------


## kiros

> τάκη τίποτα ρε φίλε πλέον ειλικρινά έχω ταλαιπωρηθη δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω τα smd δεν βοηθάνε για αναγνώριση αλλά και μέτρηση τι να ππω ρε γαμώτο έχω απελπιστή!!!



Γιατί δεν το πας από εκεί που το πήρες να στο φτιάξει.

----------


## steven30gr

> Γιατί δεν το πας από εκεί που το πήρες να στο φτιάξει.



εάν παρακολουθής λίγο το θέμα έχω δώση απάντηση ήδη :Wink:

----------


## steven30gr

[QUOTE=tzitzikas;463281]το πολυστροφο για να παρει μπρος το ρευμα του ΒΙΑs θα πρεπει να το γυρισεις πολλες φορες. Αρχιζε να το γυριζεις συνεχεια και βλεπεις. Εχει παρα παρα πολλες στροφες.
Βεβαια στην αρχη θα το ρυθμισεις ωστε το μεσαιο ποδι με την γειωση να εχει 0 Ω.[/QUOTE

τελικά μετά από τελευταίες δοκιμές καταφερα το ρεύμα bias χωρίς φορτίο εισόδου αλλά και τίποτα το ρυθμισα και κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση αφου με φταίγαν όλα τα άλλα λέω δεν βάζω και άλλο πολύμετρο μπας... και όντως το δεύτερο έπαιξε δείχνοντας 17mA maximum και λέω τουλάχιστον κάτι είναι και αυτό!έπειτα από ρύθμιση λίγο και του μεταλλικού τρίμμερ που φαίνετε στην φωτό κατάφερα νατο φέρω στα 80mA .Τωρα πρέπει να κοιτάξω και το πολύμετρο χαχαχαχ

----------


## steven30gr

τελικά καμμένη ασφάλεια στο πολύμετρο των 200mA ρε μπράβο ρεύμα :Tongue2:

----------


## tzitzikas

> τελικά καμμένη ασφάλεια στο πολύμετρο των 200mA ρε μπράβο ρεύμα



τελικα έβγαλες καμια ακρη?

----------


## steven30gr

τάκη τίποτα ακόμα τώρα μετά από ενα τσαφ του τροφοδοτικού πέρνω μόνο 20 ma και μάλλον άρπαξε το mosfet βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## steven30gr

τάκη τελικά τίποτα δεν έγινε!ναι μεν χωρίς το pll το οποίο βγάζη την απαιτούμενη ισχύη αλλά με το που το βάζω το linear αντίδραση καμμία!όταν μπαίνει πάνω to πλλ πρέπει να ρυθμίσω πάλι τα ma γιατί ανεβαίνουν σαν τρελά!

----------


## steven30gr

τελικά με το εν λόγω τίποτα δεν έγινε!ελπίζω σε καμμιά βοήθεια από κάποιον πολύ πιο έμπειρο από εμένα σε εν λόγω κυκλώματα εστω να το κοιτάξη γιατί ειναι και αμαρτία να πάει σε κάδο ανακύκλωσης!!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

στειλτο στον κατασκευαστη καλύτερα, αφου δεν εβγαλες ακρη μεχρι τωρα

----------

